

Does Google,Apple,Microsoft,Amazon,etc. officially follow HN? - chintan39

Does the people from Google,Apple,Microsoft,Amazon,Yahoo,etc. read and react to the hacker news?
======
patio11
There exist people in all of those organizations who read HN. It has been
known to cause them to escalate things internally. I'm going to elide pointing
to examples because several of those companies would institutionally prefer
that there exist no backchannels into their org charts and it is definitely to
the interest of HNers that HN continues to be an effective escalation
mechanism into their org charts.

It is probably important to your understanding of Big Companies (TM) that a
big company is referred to as a single entity for purposes of corporate
personhood and shorthand, but they rarely act as a single body, but rather as
a collection of people and sub-organizations who are colliding together in
Brownian motion.

~~~
chintan39
Lets take an example. If a bug is found in Android and Someone first reports
it on HN. Will google acknowledge about the bug on HN?

~~~
patio11
That would be a very stupid thing to do, but you might have someone respond
with "I have forwarded this to the appropriate people in Google."

~~~
chintan39
Happened ever before on HN?

~~~
patio11
Ask a simple question, get a simple answer: yes.

